# How furry are you?



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

well, i just registered, not much of an artist (yet) and i kinda want to know were i stand with the rest of the people here of how 'in-depth' some of you guys are. the whole furry thing is kinda new to me, but ive seen everything from people who just like the artwork to people that express themselves almost solely as an animal. dont post anything judgemental, and i sure as hell wont be, just kinda want to get my bearings.

myself, ive got an obsesion with werewolf type art, which drew me into other furry art, and while the whole rp aspect sounds interesting, i havnt looked into it all to much yet.


----------



## wut (Jul 16, 2006)

I just like the art. The fandom and all the related junk? Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 16, 2006)

Only an InTarWeb furr, otherwise mostly anything I do is considered crazy


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm a furry.  Both IRL and on the interwebz.  I don't go as far as most people do, but I'd don a fursuit for fun and I love to draw it and whatnot.  Believing I am a wolf/malamute though? No, not really.

It's all about fun to me.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 16, 2006)

I got hairy shoulders.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Jul 16, 2006)

for me, furry is all about being like an animal, its not just one type of thing, like just fursuit, or the art, or any of that.
that said, I would say I'm furry a lot.
I love to draw and look at the art, I'd 'suit if i had one and a place to do it, I act like an animal just naturally a lot.


...and i am quite "furry" as well...my legs make me look like a fecking yeti...and my beard makes me look Amish...>_>


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 16, 2006)

I love the art, music and the general creativity furries seem to have. I'll go to conventions one day, though I'm not into creating fur suits (at least not yet.)


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 16, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I'm a furry.  Both IRL and on the interwebz.  I don't go as far as most people do, but *I'd don a fursuit for fun* and I love to draw it and whatnot.  Believing I am a wolf/malamute though? No, not really.
> 
> It's all about fun to me.


Hell, that's something I'd do just for the hell of it, furry or not.


----------



## spree (Jul 16, 2006)

None at all. Even though I * have little or no choice * of being labled as one. My ideas are just things I do. Expression is best shown in things that are not obvious.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 16, 2006)

i'm into the art. i may to to a convention if there was one near where i lived (which there isn't) and i don't mind telling people i'm a furry. it mostly web but some RL.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 16, 2006)

I draw animal-head people.


----------



## PostalRoo (Jul 16, 2006)

People in fursuits scare me.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jul 16, 2006)

Im a 100% furry, online as in irl. Im a lifestyler furry.. Purrrrrrrr n.n


----------



## Charha (Jul 16, 2006)

I like to draw anthropomorphic creatures, but I don't think it's a big deal. I'm not personally excited about fursuits or fursonas - not that I have anything against them either. Also, I've come to notice that I'm not spiritually connected to any animals... Not even to houseplants. My reason for joining FA was that here I can, if I want, post mature art depicting both humans and anthros. Elsewhere it's a no-no.

I'm a tolerant person. To me fur fandom seems like a fun hobby. I don't mind mingling with furry people.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				Charha said:
			
		

> To me fur fandom seems like a fun hobby.



Its not a hobby but a culture/lifestyle. Sowing or drawing however is a hobby.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I am pretty furry. On certain sites and when chatting with certain people, I pretty much stay in character 95% of the time. I also find myself getting into character IRL quite often when hanging out with my best friend (who is also a furry). One day, I do plan to attend a con, and I would like to have a suit (I believe it would help me really bring out my character, and probably give me the confidence I lack in real life).


----------



## Metalstorm (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: How furry are you...?*

I only gaze at the peectures every now and then.  I usually have to be dragged into anything else with the furry stuff.


----------



## Jirris (Jul 17, 2006)

I draw it a lot, a lot of the artists I like draw it, a goodly sized chunk of my friends  are also in the fandom, I've done at least 2 furcons a year for the last few years, and I've seriously considered getting a fursuit.

You tell me.


----------



## Charha (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:   How furry are you?*



			
				Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> Charha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it depends on how you look at it. For example, I'm into playing RPGs. To some people it's just a hobby, but I like roleplaying so much I craft my own padded swords and armor, go to renaissance faires, take part in LARP games and constantly mingle with people who like fantasy and RP. To me it's a lifestyle and I eagerly take part in RP communities.

I was speaking of how I see fur fandom. To me it seems like something I could occasionally take part in as a hobby, just like some people might occasionally enjoy a game of HeroQuest without actually getting involved in the RP gamer culture.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 17, 2006)

i consider myself an emerging furry.  it's like there's a furry crawling out of my chest. . .in my heart it is what i am and i've just got to learn to accept it.  i haven't been to a con yet and frankly i'm a little scared, but i want to go just to see what all the fuss is about.  and irl i'm bald.  which is okay since i'm a frog. . .


----------



## nikuramon (Jul 17, 2006)

a better question would be, "how yiffy are you?"  To which, I'd respond, "unbelieveably."  


anyway, I'd like to try a furpile sometime, but I've never worn a fursuit, gone to a con, nor can I draw anthros yet.
So I'd say I'm furry-lite.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

yiff is great to read imo, but id probably never do it with someone else personally

also fursuits r a definite NO for me (i like to rp, but it just doesnt appeal to me)

furcons: maybe, but not anytime soon

i like to draw, love to write (working on a series now) and think FA is a fun community to hang out with (which is pretty much why i joined to begin with =P)


----------



## nikuramon (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> yiff is great to read imo, but id probably never do it with someone else personally
> 
> also fursuits r a definite NO for me (i like to rp, but it just doesnt appeal to me)
> 
> ...


well, I like to RP yiff, I haven't tried it offline


----------



## Malkavia (Jul 17, 2006)

I certainly don't THINK I'm a fox but...

Furry-wise I'm waaay in there. I never even draw people...I express myself as my fursona, and in 3 different characters as well. I have a bazillion dragon and other anthro/quad animals that I rp and use as characters...

Needless to say I can't get into anything human at all so I'm a lot furry =D I haven't made a proper fur outfit (costume purposes, not the kinky kind x3 )..only a Kimba the White Lion outfit for a convention, I kinda messed up but it looked cute ^^


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 18, 2006)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> Sowing or drawing however is a hobby.



Sowing? Are you talking about female pigs or some sort of Biblical 'you reap what you sow' deal?


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 18, 2006)

nikuramon said:
			
		

> well, I like to RP yiff, I haven't tried it offline



This from the guy who insists I talk to him online to 'really' see how smart he is.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 18, 2006)

YouTube has a clip from a british documentary about furries. it's "insightful"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8x6SE6BJL0


----------



## Silverblue (Jul 18, 2006)

It depends on your definition of 'what is furry'.  For me, I draw things and post them, occassionally attend conventions.  I enjoy anthropomorphic animals and find some of the art wonderful.  On the other hand I completely loathe the baggy/cartoon animal styled fursuits in an utterly unreasonable manner - even as a small child, I hated such things.  I do believe, firmly, that anyone wearing that who feels they can touch me had better be ready to lose part of the costume.  They just creep me out and always have.  The more accurate and the LESS touchy feely the fursuiter, the less the freakout effect.

Aside from that, I consider the furry stuff to be a hobby, much like the other hobbies I have, like doing random weird sports.  However, for me, drawing is definitely a lifestyle - it's how I pay my way through life, it's what fills me with passion, I define myself first by being an artist and everything else is secondary.  I do not believe I am an anthropomorphic rabbit, but I like reading and writing about worlds where such things exist.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jul 18, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> Sowing? Are you talking about female pigs or some sort of Biblical 'you reap what you sow' deal?



What I ment (I mightve spelled it wrong) was sowing as in making clothes.. maybe its spelled soving? XD English is not my first language


----------



## Moon-Baby (Jul 18, 2006)

Ziba the lioness said:
			
		

> I_Own_Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"sewing" >_>


----------



## spree (Jul 18, 2006)

*Sowing: the process of planting seeds*

.. uh- planting, a hobby or not. If your a real rural/hippy it would be vital. Were as in other terms planting/mantaining flowers could be a hobby.


Furry as a lifestyle/culture? Furry really is just a way of thought- an idea. There are some basic idealisms but from there you can do whatever you want to it. Well it could lead to a lifestyle/culture- it does not start out that way.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 18, 2006)

i like to refer to myself in my fursona as well as a bunch of my friends. though i don't do it when my folks are around (they don't even know what a furry is....yet). but yah my fursona is dragoon plain and simple. take shira for example (who almost never goes into the forums) this guy stays in his fursona 24/7 it's nuts cuz we went to get pizza on saturday and he wore his gay dragon tail. which was really dorky BTW. so many people were pointing and laughing at him (i hate those people who don't understand what being furry means to some people). they were cruel. 
oh yah, what does it mean to rp? i'm retarded and don't know.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 18, 2006)

I yiff in the morning when the day has begun
I yiff in the afternoon beneath the yellow sun

I yiff, yiff, yiff, all day long
I yiff, yiff, yiff till my underpants pong

I yiff, yiff, yiff, come rain or shine
If I don’t get to yiff, I start to whine 

I yiff, yiff, yiff, even when you’re in the loo
I yiff, yiff, yiff, It’s all I ever do

I like to yiff in public, where people can see
I'll do it again, when from jail I am free

I’ll yiff your mother, your brother and your sister,
As for your girlfriend, I’ll fist her!


----------



## Charha (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> oh yah, what does it mean to rp? i'm retarded and don't know.



RP means roleplay. You know, either with a rulebook (Runequest, AD&D, Vampire the Masquerade etc...) and a set of dice or then without any character sheets and all that stuff. I personally like to roleplay with my friends without a strict storyline. We just throw a set of our original characters into our own fantasy world, put them in trouble and see what happens. ^^

LARP means live action roleplay. Some people think it's silly to wear padded armour, set up a camp in the woods for a few days and roleplay some medieval warrior or a dark elf sorceress. But it can be great fun. It's all about the right setting and the right atmosphere. You get to be in game and in character all the time, night and day as long as the game lasts. And when the character you're roleplaying gets caught up in the story plotline constructed by the game masters and when things really start to happen... Whew, it's just so intense and amazing. I warmly recommend it to everyone. I don't care if it seems dorky because it's the best fun I've ever had.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 18, 2006)

oh ok. i thought it was something like that. in which case i love to rp.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 18, 2006)

theres some place like Nero or something were u pay 100 bucks to go for a weekend with like 200 people and rp the entire time, u can be races, make your own costumes, etc. 

its set in a fantasy world, like DND, but theres 'races' that r pretty much furries. some of the costumes are really elaborate and it seems pretty cool


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 18, 2006)

where is this place of which you speak?


----------



## Charha (Jul 18, 2006)

That indeed sounds cool. But a word of warning: sometimes the biggest and most elaborate LARP games are not nearly as good as small budget ones. The more people you have, the bigger the chance is that the action slides from in character gaming to general fooling around. I'd think it's not way as fun and intense as it might be in a considerably smaller group.

I might be wrong, because I'm not familiar with this Nero thing... I can only speak on my own behalf. It's just that 100 bucks is a lot of money.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.nerolarp.com/

did a google search and got the site, based in new england.

you can go for 100 bucks or be an npc (ya they got quests and the whole thing) for free

plus the money includes sleeping areas, gear (they give weapons/armor/costumes if you dont want to bring your own) and food for like 3 days.


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 19, 2006)

Silverblue said:
			
		

> It depends on your definition of 'what is furry'.


Exactly. The term is hopelessly all-inclusive, encompassing a wide variety of people, with often contradictory opinions of what, exactly, it means to be "furry". 

There are people who love cartoons and cartoon characters (figuratively or literally!); there are people who enjoy drawing anthropomorphic art, and those who enjoy looking at it; there are people with, say, totemic spiritual beliefs; there are those who like to dress up as animals, those who'd like to be animals, and those who think they _are_ animals (well... strictly speaking we _are_ all animals); there are fetishists and aesthetes and those who find it an intellectually or philosophically interesting to imagine a world of sapient animals; and more.

Personally, for me, it is a hobby and an interest, not a lifestyle, but I can certainly understand why or how it can be just that for some people.


----------



## Sarakazi (Jul 19, 2006)

I enjoy drawing and browsing through anthropromorphic art (but not the yiffy stuff). And I just love fursuits. I think they're the coolest things. I plan on making myself a halfsuit, and comissioning a fullsuit someday. I plan on attending conventions, too. Furry is just an interest for me. I love the furry fandom, but I wouldn't consider it to be a lifestyle for me.


----------



## Dickie (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm the worst fur ever. I think I own one plushie, never donned a fursuit, and I only just got my cats a few weeks ago.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				Dickie said:
			
		

> I'm the worst fur ever. I think I own one plushie, never donned a fursuit, and I only just got my cats a few weeks ago.



that's it!  you, outta the fandom!  lawls. . .


----------



## Dickie (Jul 19, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> Dickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I said I'm bad, didn't I?


----------



## Richard (Jul 20, 2006)

How furry am I? Well...I enjoy the art, I sprite them fairly often, I like the fandom in general and I RP as Fur character whenever I get the chance.

I however, find the deeper depths of the fandom scary(fur suits and whatnot).


----------



## spree (Jul 20, 2006)

I draw this kind of art... so I post it on this kind of fandom base. My grotesque mind was influenced around the influencing years ( beginning teenager 12-13 ) .. so in this gridlock I'm stuck. I'm tending to lead to my music more then draw.. then again. I have no paper to draw on right now  T_T


Well I wish I was something other then human. I have a conflict with *what* that could exactly be. So I just shut up and keep quiet. I'm not as productive as I was 2,3 years ago. I used to draw tons of art.. now I maybe draw 1 or 2 hours every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 20, 2006)

Richard said:
			
		

> I however, find the deeper depths of the fandom scary(fur suits and whatnot).


I think that furry fandom is not so much a ladder than a radiating bush; fursuits are one branch, not some upper/deeper level where everyone will end up.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 21, 2006)

Wakboth said:
			
		

> Richard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed. fursuits are cool. even though i imagine it to be quite hot in one. ;{
as to upper and lower parts of the fandom i have to say it just depends on your point of view i guess. i myself view every aspect of it, except scat, equally. (scat is nasty no matter what) but that is my opinion. and i think everyone is entitled to that. a radiating bush is a good description of the fandom. better than anything i could have thought of anyway...


----------



## spree (Jul 21, 2006)

I never can find an awe in a fursuit. Although I do understand the psuedo-life it gives you. No one knows who is behind the mask.. you can act however whenever you want. Be superficial with all that confidence it gives you, but when it comes off you go back to your alter-ego. But you can also just dress in character and the same effect happens ( so thats how bank robbers get that confidence << ; ) That limitation sucks. I'm getting a muscular body, engraving my skills and improving my XMA for me in this form. It is all I have so I mine as well make a point.


----------



## Hauke (Jul 21, 2006)

Wakboth said:
			
		

> I think that furry fandom is not so much a ladder than a radiating bush; fursuits are one branch, not some upper/deeper level where everyone will end up.



That's just how I see it.  I don't think there is a furry "community"; it's more of a city.  No one would claim that New York City is a community--rather, it's a gigantic metropolis where, if you do some looking, you will find hundreds of little communities.  

Some of those communities are held together by unique ideas.  Others are almost duplicates and would merge if their constituents ever met each other, but they probably never will.  Some are high profile and "famous" with recognizable names, and some contain people whose handles will never appear off of their own live journal.  And most are members of more than one of those little communities.  

Together they make up the city...just like the many different fetishists, fans of artists, fans of art, ranters, fursuiters, writers, con organizers, therianthropes, "not really a furry" furs, and so on make up the furry fandom.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 21, 2006)

I draw furries and love male musclefur, but that's it. I never consider them to be really a part of me.

I like furry/musclefur artwork, but that's it.


----------



## Aikon (Jul 23, 2006)

On a scale of 1 (least) to 10 (most), I'm a 3.5.  But, I do enjoy drawing my own "furry" characters though I don't find much "furry" art I like anymore.  I'm just not into what people consider "furry" nowadays.  Also I hate the words furry, fur (in any context) and yiff with passion.  :evil:  But, you can still use 'em.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm pretty much just an artist and an art appreciator. I've met some really cool furries who are totally into it in an acceptable way. And some furries who are well. what the media makes them out to be 

 My 'furriness' really doesnt go very beyond being an artist and having some furry friends


----------



## VictusDraconis (Jul 25, 2006)

I enjoy the art and everything, but also follow an "alternative" religion in which the dragon is my animal spirit. I guess I just took my religion and applied it to the furry fandom. Dunno if I'd do a fursuit, maybe for fun. I do enjoy furry companions, too.

Victus


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 25, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much just an artist and an art appreciator. I've met some really cool furries who are totally into it in an acceptable way. And some furries who are well. what the media makes them out to be
> 
> My 'furriness' really doesnt go very beyond being an artist and having some furry friends



I'd pretty much say the same thing. Cept for the being an artist part. Alas, I cannot draw for a pack of peanuts. or any other amount of whatever iten of food you might fancy D:

As much as I like the friends I do have within the fandom and whatnot, theres alot of people I tend to fallout with over one thing or another. Y'know, that whole CRITICISM = HATE issue.

I've got a thing for poking the fun at furries alot of the time as well. One of the reasons I'm on the CYD forums really. As long as people realise that I have nothing against other furs doing as they please and that I'm just having a laugh then everythings cool. I know where to draw the line and all that shit.

I'm not into alot of kinks some of these guys have either.

Oy Gevalt!


----------



## Hunter (Jul 26, 2006)

you could say am of the classical furry artist stile "but not that good at it"
i do a little bit of Furry rp and own a fair collection of old scool furry comicbooks and original artwork , and i ocasionaly meow as a reflex.

but i dont go to cons , wear fur sutes ect ect.
it a hoby not a lifestile.


----------



## jackmcfur (Jul 27, 2006)

Intarweb furry here, my friends know and they don´t care, wich is fine by me


----------



## mif_maf (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm periodically furry, and only in regards to art (all kinds). I love art in general though and I find furry art more 'erotic' due to the fact that it is less bound by reality.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Jul 29, 2006)

I love the art and the general creativity furries seem to have. I've been to one of the major conventions that furnation puts on every year. I have a skin tight fursuit that is "anatomly" correct and when I talk the muzzle of it moves perfictally (spelt it wrong) along with my mouth and I also have contacts that look like wolf eyes. my boyfriend (is I'm gay) also has a fursuit that looks like a white tiger. (sexyness)


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 29, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*

Only really an interweb fur; most of my mates know, but fail to care. Oh, except wossisname, he's into scalies. Which is cool. Either way, I guess.


----------



## Kyrre (Jul 29, 2006)

I tend to sleep excessively, have quite a fondness for all things dairy, crave tuna, and am quite intellegent (and so modest too, gosh!).  I have earned my furry title by being me, because others have told me I act just like a cat.  I couldn't agree more.

I draw it on occassion, and find some anthros attractive.  I don't, however, have interest in a fur suit.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 29, 2006)

Kyrre said:
			
		

> I tend to sleep excessively, *have quite a fondness for all things dairy*, crave tuna, and am quite intellegent (and so modest too, gosh!).  I have earned my furry title by being me, because others have told me I act just like a cat.  I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I draw it on occassion, and find some anthros attractive.  I don't, however, have interest in a fur suit.



Cats are excessive cleaners.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 31, 2006)

i dont like the fursuits or conventions (dont like crowds), but i love to draw mostly dragons. ironically the first time i tried to draw a dragon i did well yet after many years of practice i still cant draw humans worth a shit

as for lifestyle and habits i tend to creep people out with my high inteligence,great sense of smell,taste and hearing, amazing sight in the dark, love of meat, and tendencies to growl or hiss when im pissed


----------



## robomilk (Jul 31, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> as for lifestyle and habits i tend to creep people out with my high inteligence,great sense of smell,taste and hearing, amazing sight in the dark, love of meat, and tendencies to growl or hiss when im pissed



I have many of the same qualities. However I just creep people out because it's funny.


----------



## Kyrre (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE:   How furry are you?*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Cats are excessive cleaners.



That would be a trait I don't share with my feline friends.  I don't mind a mess, as long as it's an organized mess.


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 31, 2006)

Heh, a cat's day goes like: Sleep. Wake up. Stretch. Sleep. Wake up. Move. Sleep again. Wake up. Wash. Sleep. Repeat.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Aug 1, 2006)

Kyrre said:
			
		

> That would be a trait I don't share with my feline friends.  I don't mind a mess, as long as it's an organized mess.


Ah, my favorite oxymoron... If only cause I share that same view.

And I shall spend this post avoiding the subject of the thread ^-^


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Aug 1, 2006)

Sprocket said:
			
		

> Heh, a cat's day goes like: Sleep. Wake up. Stretch. Sleep. Wake up. Move. Sleep again. Wake up. Wash. Sleep. Repeat.



LOL! XD That is so true =p but you forgot to add eat, steal human dudes pillow and use human dude's newspaper as bed when he wants to read it..

Cats are some special creatues, thats why I love them =p I love myself! XD


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				Sprocket said:
			
		

> Heh, a cat's day goes like: Sleep. Wake up. Stretch. Sleep. Wake up. Move. Sleep again. Wake up. Wash. Sleep. Repeat.



Before and after every "sleep" stage, add "Make for the fridge to have some milk and/or cheese", and you've got my weekends down pat.

And Ziba, I steal the newspaper too... but to do the NY Times crossword puzzle.  I complete them 10% of the time.


----------



## sailorharmony2000 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been drawing anthros ever since kindergarden (didn't know there was a title for them), but not until high school did I begin to think of myself as a cat. I sleep a lot randomly through the day, I sometimes don't want to be bothered (I'll come to you, but don't come to me unless I let you), I'm solitaire, I have quick reflexes. I love the way cats move and behave.

Now, as far as dressing up as one...I don't go that far. Most I've done is dress up as a black cat (or just wear cat ears and tail) on Halloween. I don't even wear them around the house. I don't do RP/RPGs either.


----------



## Statik (Aug 4, 2006)

Well let's see, I love the art, but I can't see myself in a fursuit. The closest I've come is to dressing similar to some of my characters (never slapping on a set of ears or anything though). I like to think of myself as a "light furry", pretty much restricted to internet only. (RPing, FA, stuff like that.) Given the chance though, I think I'd probably give the "full fledged furry" thing a shot.


----------



## Kahvie (Aug 4, 2006)

Personally, I like the art, a lot of the people in the fandom, the fursuits...yadayada.  Although I really think the fandom could do without the "Intarweb" drama most of the time:B.

$0.02


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 4, 2006)

I in it because I love the art. The fursuits are neat but doesn't interest me and I never been to a convention before.


----------



## Auradeva (Aug 4, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much just an artist and an art appreciator. I've met some really cool furries who are totally into it in an acceptable way. And some furries who are well. what the media makes them out to be
> 
> My 'furriness' really doesnt go very beyond being an artist and having some furry friends



Dito!

and a huge unicorn/pony collection.


----------



## TeeGee (Aug 4, 2006)

I like the art, the people, and the whole idea. Like Lonely Dragon, I like fursuits but I wouldn't wear one. I would love to go to a convention in the near future.


----------



## Darko (Aug 4, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I like the art, the people, and the whole idea. Like Lonely Dragon, I like fursuits but I wouldn't wear one. I would love to go to a convention in the near future.


Same. I'd wear one if I was drunk though.
Like, really drunk.


----------



## TeeGee (Aug 4, 2006)

Darko said:
			
		

> TeeGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I demand to see drunk fursuit DDR. :|


----------



## toggle (Aug 4, 2006)

i get furrier every week. when i saw Furr the first time i was confused, and know im drawing, and making plans to create a fursuit and other stuff in the future. the only thing holding me back is furphobic parents.


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 5, 2006)

I got chin fuzz. Does that count?


----------



## eorpheus (Aug 5, 2006)

hardly.  I like the art and find corrosive funny.  That's about it really.


----------



## Vegex (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I want to go to an convention.....but I lack cash.

And a car.


----------



## IntroducingEmy (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't really know what the whole furry thing was until about two or three years ago.  Apparently I've been one for awhile and never knew there were other people with similar interests and drawing habits as me.  I will say I've met some of the nicest, open-minded, and interesting people through this fandom.  :3  Then again, I've also met some furrys that should reclassify their fursonas as drama llamas. -_-;

But mostly it's like, "ZOMG KINDNESS~! *tackles* <3".  Yep!


----------



## dani-kitty (Aug 5, 2006)

Probably not a very good one. I have distanced myself from most furry social gatherings simply because I don't fit in with the lifestylers and overly "affectionate" contingents of the fandom, and cons are mostly for business and seeing friends I rarely see otherwise.

I have no spiritual connection to the animals I've made characters out of, nor would I particularly like to be anything other than human. I see the fandom as soley that: one of many fandoms / hobbies I associate myself with -- it's hardly a lifestyle. (But hey, if that's your bag, cool. Have fun, so long as you aren't bugging me or doing anything illegal)

I'm here to draw / sell / look at the art and the awesome costumes. And to connect with other cartoonists/artists that also liked drawing cartoon critters! The friends I've made are just an added, awesome bonus.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2006)

dani-kitty said:
			
		

> Probably not a very good one. I have distanced myself from most furry social gatherings simply because I don't fit in with the lifestylers and overly "affectionate" contingents of the fandom, and cons are mostly for business and seeing friends I rarely see otherwise.
> 
> I have no spiritual connection to the animals I've made characters out of, nor would I particularly like to be anything other than human. I see the fandom as soley that: one of many fandoms / hobbies I associate myself with -- it's hardly a lifestyle. (But hey, if that's your bag, cool. Have fun, so long as you aren't bugging me or doing anything illegal)
> 
> I'm here to draw / sell / look at the art and the awesome costumes. And to connect with other cartoonists/artists that also liked drawing cartoon critters! The friends I've made are just an added, awesome bonus.



Pretty much how I am as well, I just like art, the fandom I try to distance myself, and I went to a con, because I wanted a vacation away from my area. 

I am not a "con carnie" where I have nothing better to do but attend every furry con in existence (I seriously don't get that, sorry if that offends, but I feel the same way about ANY fan oriented con, not just furry). I just don't get either when these people complain they're broke when they attend so many cons, one would think the travel expenses would be a consideration on their budget. 

I like to draw, and it's fun to sell, but I really don't like selling within the fandom to other artists, it's like peeing in the community pool because everyone is using the same money x.x

It's cool to sell to non artists and there is some of that in the fandom, but then I just have better luck with people less involved in their hobbies than someone that likes the art, if that makes sense. People who are too into the fandom/hobby tend to find ways to get the best and cheapest deal - and from a consumer standpoint I can't blame them, but a lot of artists are underpaid because of this.

I am more of a person that likes art, I don't dress up in cosplay or fursuits because of fandom, I like meeting people but people that just have a similar hobby, where they don't consider it a lifestyle.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 6, 2006)

My nutsack is pretty furry.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 6, 2006)

Gonna have to side with Dani and Arshes here--that's about the extent of my involvement, although I haven't gotten around to actually selling art (though I'm getting growing indications that my work is liked enough to give it a try). Anthrofest next week would've been my first oppurtunity as it's a small con, but without an artist's alley per se, I didn't want to be tied to a dealer's table for the bulk of the event (my brother's doing that at Otakon as I write this).

For now, cons are for socialization and networking (and they save me from having to figure out what to do with my vacation time instead of having it pile up from a lack of things to do with it, like it used to years ago :roll: ). I'll attend a 'meet now and then, but only if there's a significant artistic or non-lifestyler component to it (a description that fits a few of 'em in my area).

---PCJ


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's see here... furry... furry...

Well, I am a spiritual fur, and as for what that really means, it means that I have spiritual furry beliefs, and I'm very connected to the big cats of this world. Intelligent, graceful, powerful, stealthy, and beautiful. They are my symbol, my avatar, and my life. Even in Christianity, Jesus Christ was known as the "Lion of Judah." I'm and very closely connected to lions, and thus, I consider myself one (though I do not forget that I am human on the outside.) I'm a huge fan of The Lion King as well.

My name, however, is seemingly unrelated to my furry persona (or fursona, if you will), because it dates back to 1991, when I found that my favourite videogame was Sonic the Hedgehog. I've become a master at it over the years (but unfortunately never truly crossed paths with the famous Sonic CD).

I have respect for furs of all kinds, from basic understanding of anthropormorphism and communication to heavy spiritual furry beliefs.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 8, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I am not a "con carnie" where I have nothing better to do but attend every furry con in existence (I seriously don't get that, sorry if that offends, but I feel the same way about ANY fan oriented con, not just furry). I just don't get either when these people complain they're broke when they attend so many cons, one would think the travel expenses would be a consideration on their budget.



I never got this either.  But it seems to be a trend with alot of people.  ALWAYS complaining that they have no money, yet they're just blowing it left and right going to one con after another. ^^;


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I never got this either.  But it seems to be a trend with alot of people.  ALWAYS complaining that they have no money, yet they're just blowing it left and right going to one con after another. ^^;


I think it's the whole interaction with people who have similar tastes and hobbies. And with that, a chance to get together and meet friends whom would normally be unreachable by schedule or distance.
It's a middle meeting ground.

(I have never attended a furry con, but I've attended one, maybe two cons in the past and it seems apt).

'Sides aren't Cons in general just an excuse to PAAARRTY!!!!! ...?


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 8, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> Let's see here... furry... furry...
> 
> Well, I am a spiritual fur, and as for what that really means, it means that I have spiritual furry beliefs, and I'm very connected to the big cats of this world. Intelligent, graceful, powerful, stealthy, and beautiful. They are my symbol, my avatar, and my life. Even in Christianity, Jesus Christ was known as the "Lion of Judah." I'm and very closely connected to lions, and thus, I consider myself one (though I do not forget that I am human on the outside.) I'm a huge fan of The Lion King as well.
> 
> I have respect for furs of all kinds, from basic understanding of anthropormorphism and communication to heavy spiritual furry beliefs.



You seem like a very interesting person.  And I mean that in a GOOD way. ^^

I feel pretty much the same way about wolves as you do about lions.  Almost word for word actually.  Except for the Jesus part...I'm told he doesn't like wolves very much. ^^;


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 8, 2006)

FenixFox said:
			
		

> I think it's the whole interaction with people who have similar tastes and hobbies. And with that, a chance to get together and meet friends whom would normally be unreachable by schedule or distance.
> It's a middle meeting ground.
> 
> (I have never attended a furry con, but I've attended one, maybe two cons in the past and it seems apt).
> ...



Yeah there is that.  I'm fortunate because most of my friends are close by,  so I get to see them all the time.  So the cons aren't really that big of a deal to me.  ^^;


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Yeah there is that.  I'm fortunate because most of my friends are close by,  so I get to see them all the time.  So the cons aren't really that big of a deal to me.  ^^;


 Bah, you're lucky. My only real connection to the furry fandom (in fact was a catalyst in me actually becoming active) lives half-a-world away.

I posted a smart-aleck remark earlier in this thread, so here's a real one: It depends. Right now I'm a fan of the artwork and the people, but I have no qualms or inhibitions with the more spiritual side of things - it's very shamanistic and that's something my sister's studying to be, a shaman.


----------



## Evol (Aug 8, 2006)

I draw vanilla anthro porn.  That's where it pretty much stops.


----------



## Bane (Aug 8, 2006)

I only started to join furries sites like last month. I really don't know how much I am.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE:   How furry are you?*



			
				Wolfie said:
			
		

> You seem like a very interesting person.  And I mean that in a GOOD way. ^^
> 
> I feel pretty much the same way about wolves as you do about lions.  Almost word for word actually.  Except for the Jesus part...I'm told he doesn't like wolves very much. ^^;



Why, thank you. 

I'm sure you've heard of the "wolf in sheep's clothing" line. But think about this.

All dogs at one point in their past have a connection to wolves. And one of the closest relatives to wolves are German Shepherds. Dogs have been known to serve with humans as part of law enforcement and also part of the United States Military, so, I also have a great deal of respect (and love) for wolves. ^^

And... Minnesota is home of the Timberwolves. lol


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 9, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've heard of the "wolf in sheep's clothing" line. But think about this...
> ...And... Minnesota is home of the Timberwolves. lol


hey, as long as you two don't start fighting like cats and dogs here.... :mrgreen:

Minnesota? Sweet! I'm accross the lil' drip meself.

_[size=small]ya know, I should really stop butting in on other people's conversations - as well as spamming the board >.< 
I shut up now[/size]_


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE:     How furry are you?*



			
				FenixFox said:
			
		

> _[size=small]ya know, I should really stop butting in on other people's conversations - as well as spamming the board >.<
> I shut up now[/size]_



dont worry, ive been inviting myself to conversations since i got here and it hasnt pissed anyone off yet...well...i dont...um....


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 9, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> dont worry, ive been inviting myself to conversations since i got here and it hasnt pissed anyone off yet...well...i dont...um....


They're after you! _Run!_


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE:     How furry are you?*



			
				FenixFox said:
			
		

> hey, as long as you two don't start fighting like cats and dogs here.... :mrgreen:
> 
> Minnesota? Sweet! I'm accross the lil' drip meself.



I'd rather it be raining cats and dogs.. we need it here.

What part of this little drip are you from?

BTW, I learned about Fur Affinity through my ex-girlfriend sadly enough, but when I met the owner at SNCFurs, I was quite surprised. ^^


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 9, 2006)

FenixFox said:
			
		

> hey, as long as you two don't start fighting like cats and dogs here.... :mrgreen:



Always with the stereotypical thinking. :wink:

I'm sure we'll get along fine.  ^^


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 10, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lack of priorities.

 Now don't get me wrong, it's fun to meet up with people that have similar interests but con life != real life, the reason you might get jaded with the people around you in current situations is because you're dealing with them constantly.

Some people are jerks at first meet, some people turn into them the longer you actually hang out with them. So I can't consider a meet up a total determining factor, though it does help give you a better judge of other people's characters.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 10, 2006)

i want to go to a con but can't cuz i lack money. and no it's not cuz i keep going to cons either, but rather i have bills upon bills to pay all the damn time. which most people do, tis just that i have never been to one and on top of that their really aren't that many furries around pensacola where i live....atleast not any girls. i know girl furries are outnumbered by guys but still it would be nice to atleast meet one or two. hence i would like to go to atleast one con (haven't been to any yet) so that i might get the chance to meet many more furries than the ones i already know. i know most furries in this area through association only and most are guys who are generally gay. not that i care but still, a staight or atleast bi girl furry would be welcome change thas for sure.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 10, 2006)

i wouldnt mind going to a con to meet some furries either but i have no time or money for it. i have not met a single furry in my area (northwest ohio) and for good reason. there are a lot of jerks around here that will harrass you for anything. for christs sake, ive been harrassed for drawing dragons by many people because, quote "dragons are stupid and worthless fake creatures and anyone that likes them is worthless and should be killed" end quote (yes, someone actually said that to me!)so i dont dare to tell anyone i enjoy furry art


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 10, 2006)

i know how you feel man.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i know how you feel man.



thanks. its nice to know there are people like you out there


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 10, 2006)

> i wouldnt mind going to a con to meet some furries either but i have no time or money for it.


Same here, but money would be a bigger issue since I live way, way away from any con I know.



> ive been harrassed for drawing dragons by many people because, quote "dragons are stupid and worthless fake creatures and anyone that likes them is worthless and should be killed" end quote (yes, someone actually said that to me!)so i dont dare to tell anyone i enjoy furry art


Man, that sucks. I feel the same way. I don't tell anyone about my furry enjoyment here because I don't know how they'll react to me after that.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 10, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we are many, just few and far between. maybe you should move someplace a little less hostile towards furries. like down here for example. we need more furries in florida anyway. heh if i can just get my dad to like furies we may have a chance. my dad is pretty loaded as far as most people are concerned (legally millionare on paper, assets = over million dollars) he runs a skatepark/bowling alley (where tony hawk did part of his giant skatepark tour) as well as the fact that he is a vice president of his company (respiratory therapist) and also, and this is the most important part, he used to be the manager for the pensacola ice pilots hockey team. so he has plenty of connections at the pensacola civic center. if i can just get him into the fandom i might be able to convince him to pull some strings and get a con going down here. this would take time ofcourse, but still a con would bring more furries in and thus the fandom would grow. and as a furry who wants to make the fandom as big as possible then i see it as my duty to atleast try. atleast my dad already likes anthro art....

so how furry am i?? 
VERY FURRY!!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 10, 2006)

i cant move right now, but mark my words someday i will
(planning to move south anyways because i love muscle cars, but cant drive them all year long because the salt on the roads thry put up here causes shitloads of rust on old cars)

as for how furry i am, i shall quote from earlier:

"as for lifestyle and habits i tend to creep people out with my high inteligence,great sense of smell,taste and hearing, amazing sight in the dark, love of meat, tendencies to growl or hiss when im pissed, and i also feel a very strong connection to dragons"

and thats on top of enjoying furry art!
so i am also very furry (well, scaley, to be specific  )

EDIT: there are actually more habits than that that make me "scaley", but im to frickin tired  to think of and type the rest. maybe later...


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE:  How furry are you?*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so your loaded?











...did i ever tell you that you are my best friend?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 10, 2006)

Bane said:
			
		

> I only started to join furries sites like last month. I really don't know how much I am.



Pretty soon you'll start to wonder if you should be a part of this fandom or not. :lol:

Anyway, I consider myself a furry sorta. I love the art, and it's nice to meet people of like interest. But you'll never find me in a fursuit. Ears at the most. I've never been to a fur con. Would like to go sometime. No car and no money, though.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 10, 2006)

no whirlaxis i'm not loaded my dad is. and he ain't to easy to get money from. but i do have a master plan in the works to get what i want from him. you'll see, YOU'LL ALL SEE!! in a few years, as this process takes a while, i'll get one up and running. i already have begun to gather as many gulf coast furries as i can find for a little group outing of about 40-45 people. not much i know but enough to get my plan a kick start in the right direction. if we all pitch in and i get my dad to help we might get a smaller shindig going at my dad's skatepark/bowling alley. which could help lay the groundworks for a bigger convention of sorts at the civic center. with a little luck ofcourse.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 10, 2006)

It'd be nice to have a fur con in P-cola. I only live a few miles away from it. :B


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 10, 2006)

Silver, I have to say, it's kind of a shame that you've run into such discouraging people up there.  In southwestern Ohio, there's quite a lot of people that think furries are awesome.  Especially the dragons.

At least, that's how it is with the people I run into, which happens to be a lot.

Granted, people know not to diss dragons in front of me, because my claws will come out.  My very best friend is a dragon, and there's no secret about that.  Hell, his own mom address him as "Dragon".  He's not a furry though, just a dragon.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 10, 2006)

Just a furry.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 10, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> It'd be nice to have a fur con in P-cola. I only live a few miles away from it. :B



oh rly? then where are you? me and a few other furries over here have been thinking about setting up a meeting for all the local furries. if your not that far away then whenever we decide where to do it you could join in. a con is dificult to do but take it one step at a time and get as large a gathering as possible and who knows where that will lead....


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 11, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Always with the stereotypical thinking. :wink:


I prefer the term 'make use of an old adage for comedic purposes' :lol:



			
				The Sonic God said:
			
		

> I'd rather it be raining cats and dogs.. we need it here.
> 
> What part of this little drip are you from?
> 
> BTW, I learned about Fur Affinity through my ex-girlfriend sadly enough, but when I met the owner at SNCFurs, I was quite surprised. ^^



Agreed with the rain: we're dying. But aren't we all getting off topic :wink:
I'll take responsibility for derailing this train XD

Back on track: You actually reminded me of something. Around campus there was a girl who wore a cat-ear headband. I would learn later on that this was to become one of my friends - involved story, I'll spare the useless details for now. But she got those ears at an anime convention and it sparked some looks, obviously.

But I wonder how many people have migrated towards the furry fandom from anime sources vs. others? 
I'm one who's in the 'other' category. Back when I was a wee tyke and my dad had a computer with the internet (back before the internet really became mainstream) I didn't know what to do with it, so I searched for werewolf stuff (werewolves being my favorite horror-movie monster and stuff). It didn't take _too_ long for me to find anthro art and immediately I thought: "This is cool!" That was about eleven years ago. 
But I have a friend I met in college who has been into anime since he was little, me not really starting UNTIL I got settled into college. I fleetingly remarked about going to AC and he was extremely interested in it - which surprised me. But now looking back on it I reiterate my question above - how many of you can trace your anthro/furry interests from anime influences .... or not?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 11, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> oh rly? then where are you? me and a few other furries over here have been thinking about setting up a meeting for all the local furries. if your not that far away then whenever we decide where to do it you could join in. a con is dificult to do but take it one step at a time and get as large a gathering as possible and who knows where that will lead....



Milton.  The little pokey town outside of Pensacola.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 11, 2006)

Now I actually have to convince my brother that it's sicker to smoke pot than it is to be a furry. He still doesn't get it after... oh, I dunno... 12 years?

The only problem with furriness is that it's really hard to try to explain it to someone.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 11, 2006)

actually jenix, i got into kinda like you did, with googleing werewolf pics and and art. that brought me to a furaffinity pic and i said to myself "look, they even have forums i can troll, err, join!

then i started writing, feeling i should be somewhat active on the site besides filling it up with ytmnds and slightly humorous comments, and thus my gallery (with like 4 total views) was born =D


----------



## Jayk_Carson (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, I have more skin then fur....so not much.


----------



## Ryuusei (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not very furry.
Fuzzy at best.

To be quite honest most of the fur-fandom scares the living hell out of me.


----------



## hazmatt (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm new around here and this is my first post, but I'll give it a shot

I'm an EE student so I don't have much free time and much less artistic ability, but I'm teaching myself to draw and hope to add some art someday.  I like erotic furry art and draw erotic furry art.  I have an udder fetish and I love naughty bits.  I dunno if what I like is too graphic for this site, but I like realistic and graphic erotic furry art.

I don't get to go to cons because I'm here in Ca. and cons are an eastern event.  I'd like to go but I really don't like to travel and its all way out of my budget.

I used to hang out on CYOC a lot but times have changed and graduation is nearing, so I don't get a lot of 'me' time anymore.  I hope to contribute after some of my EE projects are finished and things settle down a bit.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 12, 2006)

I like to write stories about anthro characters, and I adore drawing them, and there is nothing I love more than wearing my fox tail around campus.

Other than that though...I'd adore making a fursuit if I had the materials, but I don't see myself as being an animal.  Although I find it entertaining to go around telling people that I'm friends with a kangaroo.

And I do find furries slightly attractive, but I think that comes from the subconscious thought that they represent a freedom that we humans don't have.  They can walk around in public wearing nothing but fur, and we can't.  And who doesn't like to hug something soft and fluffy?


----------



## sid_hates_? (Dec 12, 2006)

hmm...well truth be told I am new to most of theis furry business...I do enjoy the art and am addicted to several anthro comics on the web...I lack the skill and realy the time to make a costume or draw...but I do wish I could and am considering working on the artistic side of things...


----------



## Cym (Dec 12, 2006)

not massively so.

I like costuming, but only when with others, I draw anthro art, and thats about it. Haven't been to any cons yet, but would quite like to.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 12, 2006)

things I do: draw and write

pros:  I like to draw and write

cons:  time-consuming DX .


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 12, 2006)

Guildmaster Van said:
			
		

> I'm not very furry.
> Fuzzy at best.
> 
> To be quite honest most of the fur-fandom scares the living hell out of me.



Then WHAT the HELL are you doing here you Facist tool!?

Anyway, how furry am I?

*pulls up his pant leg*

*screams of fear*

Yeah...I'm pretty Furry


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 12, 2006)

How furry am I?
Well I grew up an anthro artist, Love wolves and foxes, and kill time w/ comics i'd say i'm pretty furry


----------



## Madd Magician (Dec 12, 2006)

Hmmmm... I've never asked myself this question, but it's about time I did. If I had the patience and time, I would make myself a pair a bunny ears, paws and tail. I'm semi-furry I think. I mean yah I lurv anthro, but not in the bedroom. I would never wanna weasr a fur suit, they look all hot and uncomfortable. I'd be very happy in just ears and paws. I first learned how to draw anthros before I knew they were anthros back in third grade with my persnonified dragons. I leanred how to draw things almost with perfect anatomy with the anthros I saw on VCL, I learned how to draw nathros before people (the ears were the hardest transion ever). I still love to create new animals and such that can't even exist in today's society but yet funchtion like people do. I lurv to RP anthro, and I dod it alot. I've don it IRL before though. If I ever get a pair of ears made, I'm so wearing them to school ^_^ So I guess I'm semi-furry, I think anyways.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Dec 12, 2006)

wow thread necro, good reply though =P

i made this thread the first day i joined lol


----------



## Icarus (Dec 12, 2006)

oh! uh...I'm not furry at all...
*looks at shiny scales*

for you see...I am part of the minority known as scalies.  (along with avians, slippies, xenos, and other)  Everybody wants to be fluffy...fluffy bites... -.=.- (scales 'n' scutes for me please     )


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, alright, this is a good thread to have revived.

How furry am I? Let's find out:

I don't see myself fursuiting. I do really want a tail to wear around campus and such, and maybe some footpaws to use as slippers, but that's about it. I have a collar. I want to eventually grow my hair long and dye some of it either red fox or fennec fox color (black at the tips, for that extra-special metal touch). I don't do the RP thing. I don't believe in animal spirits, although it's an enticing proposition. Sexuality...yes. Â Â Zoophilia / plushophilia / etc. ... no (although those aren't really furry traits, those are fucked-up-people traits). I'd like to be able to draw well. I've been obsessed with foxes for as long as I can remember. And I love the fandom, because I realize that most people aren't too extreme with it.

I'd give myself a 5 on the scale that I just made up. So that's out of 9.



			
				DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Anyway, how furry am I?
> 
> *pulls up his pant leg*
> 
> ...



I LOL'd.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 12, 2006)

Said it before and I'll say it again. "I'm not a fur, but I draw them on the internets."


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 12, 2006)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> Said it before and I'll say it again. "I'm not a fur, but I draw them on the internets."



Then you are a fur. 

How much of one you are is up to you.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 12, 2006)

I only got in Furry art like a few months ago. But it's fun to be one now.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 12, 2006)

I stated above that I was slightly attracted to furries...I just want to clarify that I mean anthros.


----------



## ADF (Dec 12, 2006)

I like the art, some of the stories, anthro characters in games and I wouldn't exactly complain if the world woke up furry one day  I'm at the point that on the official Elder Scrolls site I was one of the activists fighting to get digitrade beast races brought back into the game, one of the DEVs even logged in just to rant at me 

But I like furries simply because I do, it is one of those things that you are drawn to without knowing why. I don't feel any spiritual connection to my chosen species or believe I share its personality traits, I just like them 'shrug'

But I don't like it when people try to build a behaviour structure around something as simple as liking anthropomorphic characters. It's like what most sub cultures are treated today; if you like this aspect of a subculture you must also like these aspects, the typical stereotyping. 

The moment you say you like furries you are accused of [insert fandom related stuff here] because *someone out there* decided to define what a furry is. I don't scritch, I don't make animal noises, I don't believe in animal spirits and I haven't read/seen most popular furry media. I suppose that means I'm not furry on the basis of someone said you needed those to be one :roll:

No single person or even a group of people should decided what makes a furry for the rest of us.


----------



## tysla (Dec 12, 2006)

ADF said:
			
		

> No single person or even a group of people should decided what makes a furry for the rest of us.



*stands up and claps* very well said


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 12, 2006)

tysla said:
			
		

> ADF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  Being a furry is different for all of us.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Dec 14, 2006)

My wife has to wax my back from time to time.

That's how furry I am.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 14, 2006)

I am not too furry, Asian complexities.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Dec 15, 2006)

Only moderately, I think. However, I feel that will change in 2007. haha.


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 19, 2007)

enough to say that i cant read little red ridding hood like i used to read it long ago.


----------



## CentariPheonix (Mar 19, 2007)

Is this a 1 to 10 kind of thing? 

Well, I'd fall into the 8-10 class of furry.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I can't draw, I wouldn't don a furry suit in public and I don't say I am openly. I do like the art though (to the extent that I think I break some of the rules of christianity). Yeah, so, am I furry in anyone heres view? Because I think I am largely in some areas but not at all in others. Also I kinda found this a few hours ago and haven't left it, same thing with furnation. What does that mean? Answers on A post card (or on this forum if you can't be bothered with that)


----------



## mukichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Online, I'm a fur... iRL... uh, not so much but I still enjoy drawing furs. ^^;


----------



## Monak (Jul 13, 2008)

Me so furry! Me ruv you wrong time!


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Online, I'm a superfurfagtimes1000. In real life, I'm definitely still a fur, but I act normal.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

I post on this site, and sometimes I draw furry things.

Occasionally I also like to masturbate to pornography of anthropomorphic animals.

The fandom affects no other aspects of my life whatsoever.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Whirlaxis said:


> well, i just registered, not much of an artist (yet) and i kinda want to know were i stand with the rest of the people here of how 'in-depth' some of you guys are. the whole furry thing is kinda new to me, but ive seen everything from people who just like the artwork to people that express themselves almost solely as an animal. dont post anything judgemental, and i sure as hell wont be, just kinda want to get my bearings.
> 
> myself, ive got an obsesion with werewolf type art, which drew me into other furry art, and while the whole rp aspect sounds interesting, i havnt looked into it all to much yet.


Well I am a furry artist and I have a fursuit I like to wear to ^^


----------



## Jack (Jul 14, 2008)

how furry am I?
let's see-
I draw furry art, I am making a fursuit, I will be going to conventions, and I wish I was my fursona. I don't know what you would call me, not quite umber furry but not far from it... in a nutshell the fandom won't become boring to me any time soon.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack said:


> how furry am I?
> let's see-
> I draw furry art, I am making a fursuit, I will be going to conventions, and I wish I was my fursona. I don't know what you would call me, not quite umber furry but not far from it... in a nutshell the fandom won't become boring to me any time soon.


We are the same 0.0 except I have a fursuit made a craqppy one though I need to learn how to sow so I can make a new one


----------



## thegayotaku (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm new to this, this topic is 2 years old, the original poster is probably old hat by now, or moved on, I dunno...
I'm also trying to figure out my extents. I think I would don moderate furr garb, paws, feet, tail, & ears... but I don't think I'm much for the whole setup. More of a Pan or Centaur... something part animal, part human, so anthropomorphic. But I also the acting out of the animal persona, and reflecting yourself through an animalistic mirror. It's certainly going to be fun to explore this.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm very furry on teh intarwebz, and if someone in reality knocks furries, I do actually defend the fandom (not in a "OMG FURRIES ROXXOR LOLOLOL" way, though). If someone genuinely figures it out, I don't try to deny it. Otherwise, I haven't tried fursuiting etc. (although I'd definitely like to) , and I don't believe I'm an animal or anything. As others have said, it's all about the fun.


----------



## Slayn (Jul 24, 2008)

all around furry I even use furry words and sounds in real conversations.


----------



## Razrien (Jul 24, 2008)

Been hoppin around since 2001  :grin:    Pretty much past the point of no return here.  
 Got into it for the different, neat looking artwork I saw at the time, and ended up staying and getting hooked on the porn and endless all night fuck n' suck rp's, back when AOL actually had decent furry chatrooms.   ((they actually did! ))

Nowadays, i'm mostly just here for my love of artwork and porn, and an odd mix of somewhat annoying bunny-like habits I tend to have.  ^^   and occasionally meeting the odd, interesting people in the back of a shady tavern or inn online.   

Fursuiting... is a bit disturbing and creepy to me personally,  but hey.. whatever turns you on. 
..and I honestly don't think anyone would be able to pay me enough money to go to a convention of any sort. 
 All the artists I love seem to be made of a severe mix of asshole and douchebag, and.. I really don't want to ruin my love of thier artwork by meeting them in person.


----------



## FacelessScribe (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so furry I refer to the entire human race in second person.
i.e. instead of "People, just chill out, please!" it would be "Humans, just chill out, please!"


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 25, 2008)

Not very, I just enjoy showing my music to furries, since most don't like hip hop, it's interesting to see if anyone likes mine


----------



## Laze (Jul 25, 2008)

Does it count that I haven't had a shave in a good 3 weeks?

If so, yes, my face is the definite furry.


----------



## thegayotaku (Jul 25, 2008)

my face is kinda furry all the time!, and if I hadn't been at a con all weekend, my chest would be too, hehe. But as for Human fur... moderately... I'm not big on shaving smooth unless I have to... so I trim my facial hair short and then let it grow for about a week... but I'm pretty when I shave smooth!


----------



## xiath (Jul 25, 2008)

lets see... I have a LOVE for furry art, 
I have recently started drawing with furry as my first and mostlikely only theme, 

i tend to act like a dog at times (ie, i tend to give off a low growls when not happy or reluctant to do something and if i get mad at a person i tend to raise the side of my upper lip like a dog.), 

I like to wear my blue dog collar with dogbone tag, 

I would love to at least get a tail (maybe even a full fursuit) and go to AC (can't yet though, my parents would not drive me that far to go to a con in which they would be bored and maybe even freaked out [they obviously know i like to draw 'animal people' but don't know what furry is and that there is a fandom]), so i will have to wait till i'm 18

I wish was my Fursona rather then me.

(kind of unrelated) I am starting to think i may be Bi (it started when i found the fandom)


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

Like 2%.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 25, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> Not very, I just enjoy showing my music to furries, since most don't like hip hop, it's interesting to see if anyone likes mine



Being a rapper myself, I should rather like to hear some. Got a link?

I'm a fursuiter, albeit of the "tail and ears" variety (tried a full suit at a con once, and almost died from the heat). I love the Furry aesthetic - that is, anthropomorphic animals. It very much appeals to my sensibilities. It's also one of many kinks of mine (but then, what isn't?). I used to live in a Furry commune. I rap about being a Furry, and wear my tail and ears on stage when I perform (as well as in regular life). I've done radio interviews about being a Furry, and what that means (I tried to say good things, honest!). I very much wish I could shapeshift like my namesake can, because then I could look how I feel at a given time. When I'm with close friends, I have playful animalistic tendancies.

But, I've never been to a Furry convention, to my lasting disappointment. So, does all that make me very Furry?


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 25, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Being a rapper myself, I should rather like to hear some. Got a link?



Duude! I think I have one of your MP3's from rhyme torrents...

[EDIT]
"since most don't like hip hop"
Bah, so incorrect.


----------



## Uro (Jul 25, 2008)

xiath said:


> i tend to act like a dog at times (ie, i tend to give off a low growls when not happy or reluctant to do something and if i get mad at a person i tend to raise the side of my upper lip like a dog.),



Heh, kinda the same for me. When I spar/fight my upper right lip quivers almost like I'm snarling. Can't control it for the life of me.

I'm probably a 5/10 furry as I haven't been in the fandom too long. But I do plan on making a fursuit and possibly attending anthro 09 (its in PA right?).


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 25, 2008)

You can measure it?

Weird..


----------



## xiath (Jul 26, 2008)

Update: ok... now i want to take my furryness to the next level,  I had this great idea just now and that is when i'm 18 to go get a full back tat that makes it look like i have fur.  That would be awsome.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 26, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Duude! I think I have one of your MP3's from rhyme torrents...



Depending on the album, it'd be either "Seminal Fluid" or "Vampires Really Suck", both from Halloween mixtapes, but from different years.

I've got a bunch of live performances (of me and others) up on The Tubes, where you can see me in costume, as well as my (little) big sister in her Kitsune mode (Sister J's a polymorph, but she defaults to a Kitsune... and by typing that with no sense of irony, I think I've just increased my Furry cred by a few points...).


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm surprised with the amount of people who said "I just like the art"... meh, oh well

I'm as furry as the next guy (the next guy better be REALLY furry! I dun wanna humiliate myself >=2)


----------



## Thatch (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, you just failed Neko XD

I find antropomorhic animals attractive so I like the art and the stories, but I do not fantasize of being one. I am human, always was and (most probably) will stay one (who knows what might happen?). Making a lifestyle of it is as weird and ridiculous to me as any obssesion (seriously, fursiuts?!).


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 26, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Being a rapper myself, I should rather like to hear some. Got a link?
> 
> I'm a fursuiter, albeit of the "tail and ears" variety (tried a full suit at a con once, and almost died from the heat). I love the Furry aesthetic - that is, anthropomorphic animals. It very much appeals to my sensibilities. It's also one of many kinks of mine (but then, what isn't?). I used to live in a Furry commune. I rap about being a Furry, and wear my tail and ears on stage when I perform (as well as in regular life). I've done radio interviews about being a Furry, and what that means (I tried to say good things, honest!). I very much wish I could shapeshift like my namesake can, because then I could look how I feel at a given time. When I'm with close friends, I have playful animalistic tendancies.
> 
> But, I've never been to a Furry convention, to my lasting disappointment. So, does all that make me very Furry?


 
Yeah, I heard you and seen your videos, pretty good stuff.

Currently my beats as this alias are on Fur Affinity, so I can't give you a link right now because it's down.

But to give you an Idea of how I do, I'm a sample based producer, I go to the record shop and digg to find rare or unheard/obscure records and chopp them up to make beats. I use a MPC 2000XL and a Korg Triton.
The kind of stuff I make is like Madlib, A Tribe Called Quest, MF Doom, J-Dilla.

Currently I'm focusing into making J-Dilla type beats like these:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIgfahlcrvo

And I can too


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 26, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Duude! I think I have one of your MP3's from rhyme torrents...
> 
> [EDIT]
> "since most don't like hip hop"
> Bah, so incorrect.


 
lol, Well I know you do fam, but I only put that because I see so many people put "except for hip hop and rap" in their music type section on FA.

But I know there's a lot of furry hip hop heads out there


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 26, 2008)

Whirlaxis said:


> well, i just registered, not much of an artist (yet) and i kinda want to know were i stand with the rest of the people here of how 'in-depth' some of you guys are. the whole furry thing is kinda new to me, but ive seen everything from people who just like the artwork to people that express themselves almost solely as an animal. dont post anything judgemental, and i sure as hell wont be, just kinda want to get my bearings.
> 
> myself, ive got an obsesion with werewolf type art, which drew me into other furry art, and while the whole rp aspect sounds interesting, i havnt looked into it all to much yet.


 I had another fursuiter dream this time my friend was in it and he ask me " where is your fursuit " and I said " Its not finish yet " then one part of it magically appear


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 26, 2008)

How furry i am?
Hmm... I would say a lot, not completely, but a lot.

For example everytime something happens i dont like (can you say here "misslike"?), i begin to growl or to spit. And that really everytime...

Also i have "the heat of a dragon", im VERY spirited. Sometimes nothing can make me, to get angry, sometimes the "nothing" is enough to do it. I dont make much friends with this "attitude"...

The next thing i not only wish, that i would be my fursona (=dragon), im very sure, i _will be_ my fursona. Maybe not in this life, but at least at the end of my life (i mean the life of the spirit in totally, which travel only ends in the paradise... or the hell...).

Fursuit sounds nice, but i have not the money and not the skill to get one *sad*...
And it would be difficult, i think, to get a suit with scales.

There are some other things, too, but telling that would be kind of very emberassinf to me, so...


----------



## Thatch (Jul 26, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Also i have "the heat of a dragon"



LOL!!
Must be hard for you, watching your ass all the time XD

I actually cried from laughter when I read that XD Oh god, it made my day...


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2008)

How is a fursuit creepy? lol. I think it would be funny as hell to get piss drunk in a fursuit and have someone record it. Or go random places in it and see peoples reactions.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4PUnDf513GU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4PUnDf513GU

rofl.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 26, 2008)

> LOL!!
> Must be hard for you, watching your ass all the time XD



???

With "heat" i mean the "hot 'temperament'" of Dragons.
What has that to do with my ass?


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 26, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> Currently my beats as this alias are on Fur Affinity, so I can't give you a link right now because it's down.



Yet another reason for me to eagerly await the return of FA^^


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 26, 2008)

Uro said:


> How is a fursuit creepy?



Fursuits are bad for PR, for that reason we should all abandon them.


----------



## RedVein (Jul 26, 2008)

There is no depth pf furry fandom, there are just the people that take it a bit to far as to start haveing sex with there pets.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 26, 2008)

O.O Thats extreme...

Luckyly its pretty difficult to get an dragon pet and so me cant happent his


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> O.O Thats extreme...
> 
> Luckyly its pretty difficult to get an dragon pet and so me cant happent his



response to your other post... yea, we're just about the same amount of furry you and I


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 26, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Fursuits are bad for PR, for that reason we should all abandon them.


 
Yeah, I don't get the whole fursuit thing


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> Yeah, I don't get the whole fursuit thing



well, I can't really explain that... all I can say is, it just makes you happy when you see someone in a fursuit, waving to you, and coming up to hug you... I guess it's just a good feeling?


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, I can't really explain that... all I can say is, it just makes you happy when you see someone in a fursuit, waving to you, and coming up to hug you... I guess it's just a good feeling?


 
I guess so, How is it possible to live that furry pride quote you have? I must question everything!!! lol


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 26, 2008)

Very furry. Haven't shaved for three days.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, I can't really explain that... all I can say is, it just makes you happy when you see someone in a fursuit, waving to you, and coming up to hug you... I guess it's just a good feeling?



I dig changing people's reactions to me. When suiting, they see me as cute and approachable, instead of scary and imposing. Plus, I just feel more outgoing and playful when I'm suiting. It's kinda hard to be depressed or serious when you're dressed like an animal^^ I do the same thing with Victorian suits. Sometimes, I even combine the two:3


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> response to your other post... yea, we're just about the same amount of furry you and I


Hey, you have changed our Avi ^^ nice one

I think fursuiting could be interesting... Maybe i try it some day, if i get the money, the time, the space...


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not going to say I'm the most furry or furrier then anyone else I'm just extremely furry. I wish I was a decent artist but I'm not so I enjoy others art and if I had a fursuit I'd wear it for fun and to find other furs in my area.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

I like animals, anthropomorphic characters, and I'd wear a fursuit if I had one, but no, I don't consider myself a furry. I don't feel any spiritual feelings towards it, and as for fetishes, I might have one or two furry fetishes, but overall, I prefer humans.


----------



## thegayotaku (Jul 29, 2008)

gypsythecabbit said:


> I like animals, anthropomorphic characters, and I'd wear a fursuit if I had one, but no, I don't consider myself a furry. I don't feel any spiritual feelings towards it, and as for fetishes, I might have one or two furry fetishes, but overall, I prefer humans.



Hehe, yeah, humans are fun!!! but making someone howl when they climax could be fun too!


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 29, 2008)

I am here for the art, and I think it's pretty cool to have your own form as an animal. As far as seriously thinking I'm a Red Panda spiritually and mentally, NO.


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the art, I like the people, I like the whole 'thing' in general, and I guess I just go with the flow of things.

Plus it's an excellent excuse to pretend to be an animal *shrug*

Heh, if I ever get that spot in medicine I'd probably look into biochemistry a bit more on cellular fusion and genetic modification for kicks xD

As for actually believing I'm an animal... noo way hozay. I regularly think how sweet it'd be to be [x] or what it would feel like to be [y] but I'm by no means into that stuff.

Fursuiting also puzzles me.. and as a child?? I see one and I was RUNNING. Never for me Dx


----------



## WhiteLion0089 (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, it's pretty cool to have a form or being that is not like you. Having an animal form and the excitment of finding out what kind of animal you really are. Also, the only way I see myself being a fur is liking the art, furry characters in shows, and also I include anthro characters in some of my novels. Other than that, I don't consider myself to be a lion in desquise of a human or fursuiting or anything of that nature. And I wouldn'y go around in public, yelling "I'M A FURRY!!! LOOK AT ME!!!"


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

well, people are nice so far. The concept appeals to me. The artwork is great. Never fursuited so wouldn't know, the RP is fun, i love writing about my Fursona, playing furries in vidja games. Furry TV shows (moon over minerva http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOAWjDUG9SY)
basically all except the yiff which frightens and confuses me.. in time?.... no..


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

First post: 07-16-2006, 01:05 AM

Whatever, this seems interesting enough. How furry am I? I like anthro animals [duh] and draw them on the side from time to time. I also bash you ["you" being the fandom in general] with my friends and laugh at your drama on a regular basis. 

[Don't get me wrong, I do love a fair number of you, but furries are just so lulzy! ]


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> [Don't get me wrong, I do love a fair number of you, but furries are just so lulzy! ]



true... it's because of youtube... or at least, I think it is... trolls have literally gotten to all my friends on youtube, and now they spend their days trolling everybody, including their fellow furries... tis' sad

anyway, I'm one of those actual nice furries who don't go around saying "epic fail" at everything I can prove wrong T_T

I'd go to fur cons, and just hang out with fellow furs... I'm starting to think half this community is all about lulz to begin with... no fun, just lulz and... hatred


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> anyway, I'm one of those actual nice furries who don't go around saying "epic fail" at everything I can prove wrong T_T



Well, now I feel like an ass :/



> I'm starting to think half this community is all about lulz to begin with... no fun, just lulz and... hatred



The lulz and hatred IS the fun!  And it's not like some furries don't deserve it...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Well, now I feel like an ass :/
> 
> 
> 
> The lulz and hatred IS the fun!  And it's not like some furries don't deserve it...



oh, I'm not saying you're an ass... wait... don't look at my sig o.o that doesn't count xD

and yea, I'd say that's the problem... call me a pussy or whatever, but geez... it's turned from a happy go lucky fandom for those who are discovering who they are, to an encyclopedia dramatica rip off...


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I'm not saying you're an ass... wait... don't look at my sig o.o that doesn't count xD
> 
> and yea, I'd say that's the problem... call me a pussy or whatever, but geez... it's turned from a happy go lucky fandom for those who are discovering who they are, to an encyclopedia dramatica rip off...



Hmmm... i didn't have known this fandom before the last some days.
So why it isn't a "happy go lucky fandom"?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Hmmm... i didn't have known this fandom before the last some days.
> So why it isn't a "happy go lucky fandom"?



Once FA goes back up, browse some journals.

You'll see.

Yes, you'll see...


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 30, 2008)

To me, being a "furry" is just my hobby, not my lifestyle. I enjoy the art, drawing it and browsing it, and a lot of the people inside the fandom seem nice enough. Just gotta watch out for the really weird ones... >.>

I joined FurAffinity April of last year, so I guess I've seen a fair amount of the fandom. No matter if you love or hate the fandom, you have to admit there are some pretty talented artists here! That's what I'm in it for, mostly, the artwork. I don't wear a fursuit, I RARELY RP, and I haven't attended a fur con... Though I'd like to someday!


----------



## X (Jul 31, 2008)

i just like furry pics and look them up as kind of a hobby, that and i am fascinated by them and like to research things that interest me. i really don't care what orientation people are or if they are furry or not, but i don't like people who hate furries or any other living beings, they sicken me.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Once FA goes back up, browse some journals.
> 
> You'll see.
> 
> Yes, you'll see...



Ã–hmmm... -.- What does that mean?


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

It means there are too many emos, and on the other hand too many touchy/oversensitive fools.

This community is very easy to lol at sometimes.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

-.-
Really?

Doesn'T seen much of them, int he momemtn can only remember one...


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a lifestyle furry I guess, so I've been there and seen it all, and sometimes I'm pretty easy to lul at.

When planting attributes on myself it's right up there with 'male' and 'bisexual'.


----------



## Mrfurry (Jul 31, 2008)

wut said:


> I just like the art. The fandom and all the related junk? Not worth the hassle.


 


i agree with you i only like the art


ps just forget  my user name


----------



## Mrfurry (Jul 31, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> I got hairy shoulders.


 

lol lol lol 

ps just forget  my user name


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

Mrfurry said:


> lol lol lol
> 
> ps just forget  my user name



Should i quote the nice sig of an user around here:

"If you ever write in this forum, you're a furry, there's no way back!"


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

I never really understood the desire to 'express' your furryness in the world.
I draw animal people. Sometimes they diddle. It is not other people's business.
I wouldn't go around telling people about my other kinks, so why this one?

And to chime in on the body hair thing, I get visible stubble by evening even if I shave in the morning. . I'm going to end up like every other male in my family, and get regularly picked up by zoos who think I'm a rogue grizzly.
I like being thin! I dun' wanna be a bear...


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

I too don't run around, shoputing "Look, world; I'm a furry!" -.-
The world would kill me... but that would be better then my parents kill me cuz that ^^

But if i would have the chance to get into a nice scale fursuit and go to a furcon... I would cancel ALL other thinks to get there...


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

As for me problably just a hobby, I like the art


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

D_Claw said:


> As for me problably just a hobby, I like the art



Be careful ^^

So it beginns with me, too.
First only the art... (ok, it was yiff art) but then... FURRYNESS, YIPPIH!!


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Be careful ^^
> 
> So it beginns with me, too.
> First only the art... (ok, it was yiff art) but then... FURRYNESS, YIPPIH!!



As it seens its a good desease


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

D_Claw said:


> As it seens its a good desease



yeah, it's better disease as "Windpocken". That's nearly nothing, but you musn't go to school 4 weeks... or 2, don't know...


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> yeah, it's better disease as "Windpocken". That's nearly nothing, but you musn't go to school 4 weeks... or 2, don't know...



Windpocken What the Hell is that? never heard that word before sorry


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

I think i can't translate diseases word for word -.-
But i try:

Airblisters?
Skyhills?
Windsmallpox?


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm. What are the symptoms? Perhaps you mean chicken pox.
Is it highly infectious and typically given to children deliberately to prevent a more serious condition caused by the same infection in later life?


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

Badballs said:


> Hmm. What are the symptoms? Perhaps you mean chicken pox.
> Is it highly infectious and typically given to children deliberately to prevent a more serious condition caused by the same infection in later life?


It sounds like it is.
You get red pox all over your body.


----------



## AK_Sandfire (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the art and wish i could draw "like that" but i'm also a furry IRL and EVERYBODY knows it i am absolutely ecstatic about finding furs up here in alaska, my biggest goal is anthrocon 2014.


----------



## Kangae (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol 2 year old thread man.


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of necros. I actually don't do much furriness with other people, but I am all furry inside.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 22, 2010)

How's about reporting necros instead of posting off-topic in them?


----------

